# slingshot.ws cocobolo catty



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

recived this in the post yesterday but i had to go out straight away soto day i ot it and had a chance to band this up i only bought the frame the craftsmanship on this wood is fantastic smooth all over and the finish is great i would recommend this to most newcomers because of its large innerfork width which is 2 1/2 " its allso i very nice size i have tiny hands so i cant put my pinky in the hole


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the Post


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

nice craftmanship and good finish !!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks









erlkonig said:


> nice craftmanship and good finish !!


----------

